# Eclipse PreferencePage



## Bonsai (17. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte zur Zeit gern eine PreferencePage in Eclipse erstellen. Soweit auch kein Thema. Ich wollte aber mal Fragen ob sich jemand mit den zur Verfügung stehenden "GUI-Objecten" auskennt. Denn ich würde gern auf meiner PreferencePage ähnliche oder gleiche Objekte verwenden, wie sie auf der PreferencePage von Eclipse unter: Java-->Compiler-->Building zu finden sind. Im konkreten meine ich da die Objekte, damit man Groupen von eigenschaften verstecken kann, wenn man sie gerade nicht braucht. Also das nur noch der Name der Groupe da steht mit so nem kleinen Pfeil auf den man drücken Ich hoffe derjenige, der das weiß, weiß was ich meine.

Mir würde auch schon genügen wenn ihr mir nur den Namen davon sagt, unter welchem ich den bei Eclipse finde.

Wäre echt nett wenn mir da wer helfen könnte.

Gruß
Bonsai

P:S: Die ExpandBar dürfte es eigentlich nicht sein, die habe ich schon ausprobiert und lieferte nicht das was ich wollte, also das beschriebene von oben.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jul 2012)

Ist doch alles Open Source schau dir den Code halt mal an...
Mit dem Spy Plugin bekommst die Klasse heraus
PDE Incubator Spy


----------



## Bonsai (19. Jul 2012)

also ich hätt da noch ne andere frage, und zwar hab ich ja ne preference page erstellt. Aber wie bekomm ich jetzt meine Preferencen in die Projekt Properties rein? also das ich meine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auch für ein Projekt individuell machen kann.
Ich hoffe da kann mir wer helfen

Gruß
Bonsai


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Jul 2012)

Wieso benutzt du nicht den Spy und schaust, wie die Klassen dort aussehen bzw in den Plugins eingebunden werden? Wäre jetzt zumindest mein erster Versuch, wenn ich nicht weiß, wo in Eclipse etwas herkommt..


----------

